# BUbble STudy



## lmlaprise (Feb 28, 2011)

One of my clients is performing a bubble study.  How is this coded?


----------



## Cyndi113 (Mar 1, 2011)

A bubble study is not coded and billed. Its usually part of an echo and you would only bill the echo. Is this what happened?


----------



## lmlaprise (Mar 1, 2011)

We havent billed out yet...can you bill for the saline solution?


----------



## mconnolly (Mar 1, 2011)

*Bubble Study*

Our cardiologist also does bubble studies. I have billed 93306, 96374 and A4216, but only the echo gets paid, therefore, I now only bill for the echo.


----------

